# They knew each other for only a short time



## joanvillafane

Please help me decide which of these is correct or which would be the best choice for the title phrase (and also any other corrections, please).
Is there any other way to say "a short time" besides the ones I listed? 

context:  describing a brief relationship that occurred in the past.

English:  They knew each other for only a short time, but they both remember it as something special.   
My try: Si conoscevano/si conobbero [many years ago] 
solo per poco tempo ? 
solo per un breve tempo ?  un breve periodo ? 
per così poco tempo ? 
ma tutti e due se lo ricordono come qualcosa di speciale. 

Thanks!


----------



## Enigmista

Ciao Joan

In my opinion

_Si conoscevano solo da poco tempo_


----------



## effeundici

Enigmista said:


> Ciao Joan
> 
> In my opinion
> 
> _Si conoscevano solo da poco tempo_


 
Are you sure?? In my opinion that is : _They had met only a short time before_

My try is:

_Si sono frequentati / sono stati amici / hanno avuto una relazione per poco tempo / per un breve periodo_

What do you say?


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, effeundici.  I checked the WR dictionary - that's where I got "per poco tempo."


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Io direi:

Si erano conosciuti solo per un breve periodo...ma tutti e due se lo ricord*a*no come qualcosa di speciale.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, Barbara - can you help me understand the difference between
si conoscevano
and
si erano conosciuti - how would that be in English?  They had known each other?  I just wanted the simple past - they knew each other.....


----------



## Enigmista

Mmm I'm not very sure Effe I must admit...Rereading that text I'd say : si conobbero/ si erano conosciuti solo per poco tempo/ solo per un pò di tempo


----------



## effeundici

Enigmista said:


> Mmm I'm not very sure Effe I must admit...Rereading that text I'd say : si conobbero/ si erano conosciuti solo per poco tempo/ solo per un pò di tempo


 
Mah, secondo me il conoscersi è un'azione istantanea. Poi ci si frequenta. ma non ci si può conoscere per un mese.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Umm...I'm not sure how to express why I would use *si erano conosciuti*, you said it was "many years ago", right? (_Tanti anni fa) si erano conosciuti solo per un breve periodo..._
It would still apply both to "they knew each other" and "they'd known each other"


----------



## Enigmista

effeundici said:


> Mah, secondo me il conoscersi è un'azione istantanea. Poi ci si frequenta. ma non ci si può conoscere per un mese.



Effe teoricamente hai ragione ...ma nella realtà io vedo "il conoscersi" come un susseguirsi di eventi nel tempo e non solo l'attimo in cui tu stringi la mano ad una persona e ti presenti 

Ad ogni modo l'aspetto più importante è che la traduzione giusta sia _*per* poco tempo/per breve tempo_ e non come avevo erroneamente proposto "da poco tempo"


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Effe, per me invece va bene conoscersi per poco tempo, per tanto tempo, appena appena, benissimo ecc. Per quanto riguarda la frase in questione si puo' anche dire si erano frequentati, io pero' direi conosciuti.


----------



## joanvillafane

Well, I thought "conoscere" was ambiguous enough for a general audience  - isn't "frequentarsi" much more explicit about the type of relationship?


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> Mah, secondo me il conoscersi è un'azione istantanea. Poi ci si frequenta. ma non ci si può conoscere per un mese.


Scusate, ma F11 ha ragione, in italiano standard il verbo riflessivo reciproco _conoscersi_ definisce un'azione puntuale (fare la conoscenza), o per la quale non è ipotizzabile una conclusione temporale: non si può 'non conoscere più' qualcuno! Quindi non ci si può 'conoscere _per_ un certo tempo'. 
Dal Garzanti:
_v. rifl. rec_. di due o più persone, fare la reciproca conoscenza, avere relazioni più o meno amichevoli: _ci siamo appena conosciuti_; _conoscersi solo di vista_, _fin dall'infanzia_.

@ Joan: in my opinion _conoscersi_ is wrong in that meaning.


----------



## joanvillafane

Oh, so interesting.  So is there any way to capture that (very vague and ambiguous) meaning in English without saying "frequentarsi"?


----------



## Necsus

I'm afraid there isn't a way, unless you want to use some literary expressions like 'le loro vite si sono incrociate per breve tempo' or 'hanno condiviso un breve periodo della loro esistenza'.


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm still working on this - if you're willing to be patient with me.  I find it interesting that 3 native speakers first thought that the sentence with some form of the verb "conoscersi" was OK.  Then you all agreed that it isn't correct here.  And I do understand that.
But I'd like to know if it would be terribly misunderstood if I decided to use it?  Would it just look like a typical English-speaker mistake? or would it not make any sense at all?


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Actually I didn't quite agree that it wasn't correct. I understand what Necsus said, yet...I would still happily use "si erano conosciuti..." without fear of being mistaken for an English-speaker!


----------



## Necsus

joanvillafane said:


> But I'd like to know if it would be terribly misunderstood if I decided to use it? Would it just look like a typical English-speaker mistake? or would it not make any sense at all?


I definitely wouldn't use it. It would be understandable, as you can see from previous answers, but as I said it is wrong to me in standard Italian, even though at the moment I can't say if it can be a typical English-speaker mistake or a regional use of the verb _conoscere_ in Italian.


----------



## joanvillafane

OK, thanks Barbara 

Just one more question - does "breve tempo" sound really bad? I see that it is more usual to say "breve periodo" but do I have a choice here or not?


----------



## Necsus

Well, that depends... Which verb do you intend to use?


----------



## joanvillafane

Oh! Hmm, how's this:
Hanno passato un breve tempo insieme.

and thanks for not giving up on me


----------



## CPA

_La loro fu una conoscenza fugace, ma entrambi la ricordano come qualcosa di speciale._


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, CPA - I had to look up "fugace" - I'll think about it. I'm calling it a night, maybe it will come to me in a dream!  THANK YOU, everybody! This has been very instructive.  Although now the thread title doesn't seem to match what we've been talking about.  I'll try to change it .........


----------



## Necsus

joanvillafane said:


> Oh! Hmm, how's this:
> Hanno passato un breve tempo insieme.


No, I'd say "hanno passato poco tempo/un breve periodo insieme".


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> Scusate, ma F11 ha ragione, in italiano standard il verbo riflessivo reciproco _conoscersi_ definisce un'azione puntuale (fare la conoscenza), o per la quale non è ipotizzabile una conclusione temporale: non si può 'non conoscere più' qualcuno! Quindi non ci si può 'conoscere _per_ un certo tempo'.
> Dal Garzanti:
> _v. rifl. rec_. di due o più persone, fare la reciproca conoscenza, avere relazioni più o meno amichevoli: _ci siamo appena conosciuti_; _conoscersi solo di vista_, _fin dall'infanzia_.
> 
> @ Joan: in my opinion _conoscersi_ is wrong in that meaning.



Necsus non sono proprio d'accordo con quello che hai scritto
Lo forse hai letto in un libro di grammatica ?? ...conoscersi implica tante volte vari stadi di conoscenza e non penso sia sbagliato ma opinabile, ma se la mettiamo sotto forma di gusti personali sono d'accordo ...non esiste una regola grammaticale che mi impedisce di  dare un "tempistica" in questo contesto



Più che altro mi chiedevo se quel "_*for*_ a short time" potesse davvero avere il significato di una duration form cioè potesse essere tradotto con "_*da *_poco/breve tempo"

Cosa ne pensate ?...Natives ??


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Necsus non sono proprio d'accordo con quello che hai scritto
> Lo forse hai letto in un libro di grammatica ?? ...conoscersi implica tante volte vari stadi di conoscenza e non penso sia sbagliato ma opinabile, ma se la mettiamo sotto forma di gusti personali sono d'accordo ...non esiste una regola grammaticale che mi impedisce di dare un "tempistica" in questo contesto


Dati il significato del verbo _conoscere_ succitato e il valore della preposizione _per_ (Treccani) *2.* In complementi di tempo:

*a.* Per indicare continuità o durata, con uso analogo a quello indicante estensione nello spazio: _è stato assente da scuola per venti giorni consecutivi_; _sono stato suo socio per tre anni_; _lo ricorderò per tutta la vita_; _durerà per secoli e secoli;_

mi prendo la libertà di continuare a escludere che la sintassi italiana ci consenta di conoscere qualcuno solo per un certo tempo, ma naturalmente se a te è capitato di di conoscere qualcuno per poi smettere di farlo dopo un tempo più o meno lungo, nulla osta a che continui a usare detto verbo con questo significato. Del resto le mie rimangono sempre opinioni (non gusti) personali, come ho detto più di una volta, e non mi aspetto certo che vengano condivise da tutti. 

PS: essendo il forum frequentato da stranieri che imparano l'italiano è richiesta attenzione nel cercare di scrivere correttamente nella propria lingua.


----------



## ale2008

I'd say _si erano conosciuti superficialmente durante un breve periodo_. When you say _conoscersi per un po', _it implies their reciprocal knowledge is not very deep, and I would prefer _conoscersi un po'_, in agreement with F11 and Necsus.


----------



## ale2008

Necsus said:


> mi prendo la libertà di continuare a escludere che la sintassi italiana ci consenta di conoscere qualcuno solo per un certo tempo, ma naturalmente se a te è capitato di di conoscere qualcuno per poi smettere di farlo [...]



Sono d'accordo, ma solo in parte.  Non è che quando smetti di conoscerlo non lo conosci più.  (NB, normalmente si dice _non lo riconosci più.)_  Smetti di approfondire una conoscenza.  Frasi come _"fu una conoscenza di mezz'ora, giusto il tempo di un caffé_" non mi sembrano sbagliate.  Però "_lo conobbi per due anni al liceo"_ mi sembra proprio sbagliata, anche se non so citare l'articolo/comma che lo vieterebbe.


----------



## Necsus

E infatti io ho parlato del verbo _conoscere_ associato alla preposizione _per_ con valore temporale, non di altre costruzioni.


----------



## Gianfry

Arrivo tardi, ma cerco di offrire ach'io un contributo, facendo tesoro di tutte le cose interessanti che sono state dette finora...
Innanzitutto, la forma inglese.
Inizialmente mi sono stupito del verbo al _simple past _("knew") con un complemento di durata, poi però ho scoperto che si tratta di una forma piuttosto comune.
Detto questo (ma mi piacerebbe avere dai nativi qualche chiarimento), resta da capire la vera natura di questa relazione. Mi sembra che joan non voglia sbilanciarsi, ma non capisco il motivo: se vuole una traduzione efficace, farebbe bene a dirci esattamente cosa intende quando dice che "they knew each other".
Il verbo "conoscersi"...
Appoggio in pieno F11 e Necsus. Non ci si può conoscere "per un po' di tempo", ovvero stabilendo una durata, mentre si può farlo secondo delle modalità (bene, male, superficialmente, approfonditamente, ecc). Il sostantivo "conoscenza", che pure è stato evocato, funziona diversamente, proprio perché si tratta di un sostantivo e non di un verbo.
Se "frequentarsi" (che è il verbo che mi è venuto immediatamente in mente come traducente) fosse troppo "esplicito" (???), allora si potrebbe riformulare la frase in questo modo:
_La loro è stata una (breve conoscenza / conoscenza di breve durata), ma entrambi la ricordano come qualcosa di speciale._
In questo caso, "conoscenza" è usato come sinonimo di "frequentazione" (anche se, devo dire, non mi fa iimpazzire).


----------



## giacinta

A very interesting discussion.  I  always understood "conoscere" to mean "to meet/know someone- in the sense of _to make one's acquaintance with"_.  So the point made by F11 and Necsus fits with this as you can only make an acquaintance with somebody once.

However if you wanted to say "I have been acquainted with X for many years/ I have known X for many years"  would you not say " X lo conosco da tanti anni" . 
Would you say instead : "X lo frequento da tanti anni"?

 Maybe this discussion is only about the reflexive "conoscersi"?
Maybe I haven't understood anything!

Giacinta


----------



## Gianfry

giacinta said:


> However if you wanted to say "I have been acquainted with X for many years/ I have known X for many years"  would you not say " X lo conosco da tanti anni" .
> Would you say instead : "X lo frequento da tanti anni"?


_Lo conosco da tanti anni_
and
_Lo frequento da tanti anni_
are both totally correct, and they have a similar meaning, with a different nuance.
There's a big difference between the two verbs, though.
You can say
_L'ho frequentato per molti anni_
but you can't say
_*L'ho conosciuto per tanti anni_
In other words, you can say you have known (conoscere) somebody at a certain moment in the past, from a moment whatsoever in the past till present, but _not _from a moment A to a moment B.


----------



## ale2008

Gianfry said:


> but you can't say
> _*L'ho conosciuto per tanti anni_



Yet one can say
_Lo conoscevo da giovane.

_I wonder if English hasn't these same "restrictions".  The more I read this thread title the more it seems to be slightly improper,  just the amount necessary to put a special kind of emphasis on it.  Is it so?  BTW, also in Italian _conoscersi_ can be used in the so-called biblical sense, although infrequently.  That justifies the simple past.  _Si conobbero per troppo poco tempo._  I'd say it's pretty unusual, not wrong.  (Or do you need a poetic license to use it?)


----------



## Gianfry

ale2008 said:


> Yet one can say
> _Lo conoscevo da giovane_


Certamente, ma è un uso molto particolare.
Intanto si usa solitamente in risposta a una domanda ("Lo conosci?"), poi implica che ci sia stato un cambiamento, tale che la persona si presume che oggi non sia più la stessa (che oggi, insomma, entrambi siano persone diverse, e quindi non si può affermare di conoscerlo _veramente_).


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ragazzi forse avete ragione ma non ne sono tanto convinto ! 

Se questa è la traduzione che date al titolo del thread allora che traduzione dareste alla frase "si conoscono *da* un pò " ?? (che ha un significato diverso ovviamente)


----------



## DavideV

ALEX1981X said:


> Ragazzi forse avete ragione ma non ne sono tanto convinto !
> 
> Se questa è la traduzione che date al titolo del thread allora che traduzione dareste alla frase "si conoscono *da* un pò " ?? (che ha un significato diverso ovviamente)


Io concordo in pieno con F11 (e tutti quelli che gli sono andati appresso, scusate se non ricordo i vostri nomi  )

Per rispondere alla domanda di Alex, io direi "They've been known each other since a few time (ago)."


----------



## Gianfry

ALEX1981X said:


> Se questa è la traduzione che date al titolo del thread allora che traduzione dareste alla frase "si conoscono *da* un p*o'* " ?? (che ha un significato diverso ovviamente)


Direi:
_ They've known each other for a while._
Davide, la tua proposta è grammaticalmente sbagliata.
Spero che non lo sia anche la mia


----------



## DavideV

Gianfry said:


> Direi:
> _ They've known each other for a while._
> Davide, la tua proposta è grammaticalmente sbagliata.
> Spero che non lo sia anche la mia


Hai ragione. Ho fatto un casino... vabbè... La tua, comunque, è corretta (per quanto possa valere, alla luce del mio post precedente!)


----------



## joanvillafane

DavideV said:


> Io concordo in pieno con F11 (e tutti quelli che gli sono andati appresso, scusate se non ricordo i vostri nomi  )
> 
> Per rispondere alla domanda di Alex, io direi "They've been known each other since a few time (ago)."



So very sorry, Davide - but this is just not correct in English.  
Now, after a good night's sleep, I'm reading and trying to understand all your analysis and explanation.  Not sure if I'm getting it all.  But I will talk about what I do know - how we use the verb "to know" in English.
I knew him when we worked together in Washington, D.C.   (I met him in Washington DC and continued to know him during the years we worked together)
I knew Bruce Springsteen before he became famous. (This doesn't mean I was introduced to him for the first time, but that we were acquainted with each other for several years, knew each other to say hello, etc.).
They knew each other for only a short time (this is the thread title) - the reason I said "ambiguous" earlier is because this can mean either a friendly non-sexual relationship or a mad passionate love affair - English allows it to remain unsaid.  
So is there a different way to express "we were acquainted with each other" ?  When I look it up in the WR dictionary, I get "conoscersi."

.......


----------



## angelica1985

Hi Joanvillafane!
A possible translation of the sentence would be:
Si erano a malapena conosciuti, ma entrambi lo ricordano come qualcosa di speciale.
It isn't a literal translation, but I think it conveys the wanted meaning.


----------



## DavideV

Yes I know... Gianfry already told me... ^_^

The point is that you can't "conoscere" someone for a period of time. It's a lifelong experience - unless you don't just loose your memories.

PS.: The word "frequentarsi" has the same ambiguity the English "to know" has.


----------



## ALEX1981X

D'accordo con Gianfry...ma secondo me la frase del thread può anche significare _si conoscevano (imperfetto)  da un po..._

_Qualcuno concorda ??_

Gianfry ha usato for a while ad esempio...Potrebbe funzionare anche con for a short time ??


----------



## Necsus

giacinta said:


> Maybe this discussion is only about the reflexive "conoscersi"?


No, Giacinta, that's not an issue concerning only  the reciprocal form, the discussion is basically about _conoscere_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Conoscere" può avere un'accezione "durativa" e una "puntuale".
Quella durativa indica lo stato di conoscenza, per es. fra due persone, e può combinarsi con espressioni di durata (in questo senso "conoscere" significa "sapere chi è l'altro").
"Si conoscono dal 2000, da quando erano bambini, dal giorno dell'Armistizio".
Quella puntuale indica il passaggio da uno stato di non-conoscenza a uno di conoscenza: tipicamente qui "conoscere" = "imparare a conoscere" = "fare la conoscenza di".
A rigore quindi non dovrebbe essere considerata corretta la frase " Si sono conosciuti per un breve periodo", perché 1. Non si sono presentati per un breve periodo, 2. Anche se da tempo non si incontrano, continuano ciascuno a sapere chi è l'altro.
Tuttavia, è comune l'uso di frasi (appunto) discutibili come " Si sono conosciuti per un po'", che io personalmente evito, preferendo: "Si sono frequentati per un po".
Naturalmente tutti sappiamo le latitudini d'uso di "know" (statico durativo) e "meet" (dinamico puntuale) in inglese. 
GS
PS Particolarmente fastidiose sono le frasi del tipo "Quand'ero in Siberia lo conoscevo bene". Perché se lo incontrassi adesso non conosceresti più? (Ho scritto "conosceresti", non "riconosceresti").


----------



## london calling

ALEX1981X said:


> D'accordo con Gianfry...ma secondo me la frase del thread può anche significare _si conoscevano (imperfetto) da un po..._
> 
> _Qualcuno concorda ??_
> 
> Gianfry ha usato for a while ad esempio...Potrebbe funzionare anche con for a short time ??


Perdonate l'intrusione.... interesting discussion! Mi piace la frase suggerita in un post precedente (Da..? Sorry, I don't remember...),  _le loro vite si sono incrociate per un po'/per un periodo._

Alex, no, la frase non può significare _si conoscevano da un po'._

_Si conoscono da un_ _po'_
They have known each other for a while.

Fai un passo indietro nel tempo:

_Si conoscevano da un po'._
They had known each other for a while/short time


----------

